# Timeshare Presentation w/o spouse



## RyeZingSon (Jun 22, 2017)

so i have a vacation and presentation at Holiday Inn Vacation Club in July. My spouse cannot make it. If I bring a power of attorney notarized stating I can make the decision will that be accepted?  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2017)

Timeshare presentations are hard-sell, high pressure, and long.  There is no reason to go to one, much less to go to all this trouble.


----------



## RyeZingSon (Jun 22, 2017)

Thank you for your opinion. However, respectfully that was not my question. 

I would like to know if I can go alone with a POA in hand in order to get my perks. 

Thanks.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 22, 2017)

RyeZingSon said:


> Thank you for your opinion. However, respectfully that was not my question.
> 
> I would like to know if I can go alone with a POA in hand in order to get my perks.
> 
> Thanks.


Not likely. 
I'm not sure what the POA does other than to theoretically bind her. You can buy a timeshare without your spouse. You do not need her permission to buy one, either expressly or through a POA. If you walked in alone and said you wanted to buy, they would happily sell you one. 

I presume they told you you both need be present to get freebies, as most do (and the fact that you want to bring a POA as her stand-in.) They want the spouse there, because otherwise people use the excuse "I can't commit to this without my wife agreeing, etc." They also have emotional sales tools where they pit spouses against each other, make one feel guilty for "not caring about the family and children," etc. 

For these reasons, and others, if they told you you need your spouse, most likely they will not give  you the freebies if she's not there.


----------



## silentg (Jun 22, 2017)

I went to a sales presentation at Orange Lake with my sister. We never got past the lobby, we were told that if we had spouses( which we both do) then they had to be there too. They didn't even care that we said we were going to buy a timeshare together. They also enforce the one in three rule. 
My husband and I bought a resale week at Orange Lake many years later. 
Think of this as a way out of the presentation. There are many HIVC resorts you can buy resale.
Good Luck!
Silentg


----------



## GT75 (Jun 22, 2017)

RyeZingSon said:


> Thank you for your opinion. However, respectfully that was not my question.



Just call Holiday Inn Vacation Club and ask them your question.   I am sure that they will answer.   I suspect that you will be given what @davidvel has stated.


----------



## Pathways (Jun 22, 2017)

RyeZingSon said:


> so i have a vacation and presentation at Holiday Inn Vacation Club in July. My spouse cannot make it. If I bring a power of attorney notarized stating I can make the decision will that be accepted?  Thanks.



And the real answer is: there is no answer. Individual properties have different rules, which they may or may not follow.  I have attended multiple presentations within three systems.  In all three systems, I have attended and then received incentives both by myself, and with my spouse.   At one, they even said if married, a spouse must attend, noted my wedding ring and put me down as 'single'. Other times, I was told I could attend an 'update", but no incentive without a spouse attending.

In some cases it stems from state laws wherein if married, a spouse must sign when property is involved. (Or so I'm told)


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 22, 2017)

They will not let you attend and if you try to they will charge you the full rack rate of the stay.

This is the terms and conditions of one of the HICV promotional packages:  (the blue emphasis is mine)

_Eligibility. No one is excluded from visiting our property or purchasing a timeshare. You must meet certain financial qualifications and *attend a two-hour sales presentation (tour)* in order to participate in this promotion. If you do not attend the full presentation or are disqualified at the time of the tour, the difference between the special package price and the retail rate for the applicable property at that time, or $300 (whichever is greater) plus premium cost and taxes, will be charged to your credit card.*Minimum qualifications: at least 23 (twenty-three) years of age, household income of $50,000 USD (the combined income of unmarried couples living together can be used to determine “household” income), gainfully employed (not to exclude retirees or the disabled with household income as described above) and creditworthy.* You may not be in bankruptcy at the time of the tour. You must present a personal major credit card (prepaid cards not accepted) and identification such as a valid U.S. driver’s license, valid U.S. state identification card or valid passport at time of sales presentation. *If married or cohabitating, couples must attend sales presentation together and must present the aforementioned identifications (cohabitant’s identifications must contain matching addresses).*_


----------



## Janann (Jun 22, 2017)

What if you just say that you are single?  Are they really going to check anywhere to confirm it?  And even if they did find evidence of a spouse somewhere, like on a credit report, couldn't you say that your spouse died last month?

Proving that someone is married or single is not as simple as it sounds.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 22, 2017)

I think the OP booked it as a married couple and now the spouse can't go.  I think it would have worked if originally booked as single adult.  HICV can be quite strict when it comes to those promotional visits. At the resort itself they may or may not invite you to a gifted update if spouse is not present but a promotional visit during the summer has virtually no chance to pass without the spouse present.


----------



## Pathways (Jun 22, 2017)

Janann said:


> What if you just say that you are single?  Are they really going to check anywhere to confirm it?



Exactly.  Do you really think they can confirm income? Employment?  Age is about the only thing they can confirm.

The marketing/sign up people just want to meet their quota and fill every spot in every 'tour'.  There is hell to raise if a sales person is left with no 'mark' at presentation time. Now, if they have more 'marks' than they have sales people, they will get a lot more picky.


----------



## Pathways (Jun 22, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I think the OP booked it as a married couple and now the spouse can't go.  I think it would have worked if originally booked as single adult.





RyeZingSon said:


> so i have a vacation and presentation at Holiday Inn Vacation Club in July.



Not sure if the OP really has a promotion stay or just a vacation.  If he has booked a 'promotional' stay, he may be *REQUIRED* to have the spouse  or will have to pay *FULL PRICE* for the the stay.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 22, 2017)

Pathways said:


> Not sure if the OP really has a promotion stay or just a vacation.  If he has booked a 'promotional' stay, he may be *REQUIRED* to have the spouse  or will have to pay *FULL PRICE* for the the stay.


Maybe I read it wrong but I couldn't imagine that the OP so worried about a regular vacation with a pre arranged presentation that they would bring the POA just so they could attend.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2017)

I agree with tschwa2 - if it was a paid vacation, he could just cancel the presentation.


----------

